# Split turnings



## gsmyth (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to prepare a stacked series of wood "plates" that once turned to a round will be separated into donuts, then bored to form pockets for legs to fit into. They will be used simply to capture the leg and keep it from wandering when the platform they are installed on is pushed around. 
My problem is that I want to turn the six pads at the same time. My intention was to split turn them by gluing the six 4 1/2" square pieces together with paper between the pieces. Mount them in the lathe (using headstock and tailstock) and turn them round to a cylinder, separate them at the paper line, bore them for a 2" leg and then mount them to the platform.
My problem is that most split turnings I have seen has the glue line parallel to the lathe bed, as for a column, not perpendicular, like stacked wood on its side as I want to do. I should probably have turned the cylinder first then cut the pads but I wanted no warping, or glue line, and didn't have the thick stock. My solution was to cut the pads first and now I want to glue them for eventual release and turn them. Does anyone have experience with split turnings? Can I safely turn with the glue line perpendicular to the lathe bed? Will the glue and paper hold? Several turning books I have offer no help. I can get the stacked pieces to at least a octagonal shape on the table saw, so the cuts will be light.Anyone ever do this?


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

im not sure what you are getting at as split turning is to get two pieces like colums to look the same, yours are still staying in the round, so what is the diff with glue and paper, than hot glue, double sided tape putting the end stock up to hold safe. or doing them one at a time, maybe i am missing something been a long day, so it could just be me.


----------



## gsmyth (Sep 11, 2007)

*split turn clarification*

Turning a paper separated "split" column in the lathe has its glue line along its length, parallel with the lathe bed. In my stacked example the glue lines are perpendicular. When turning a column much of the piece is not being touched so in my thought it is inherently stronger as it is being turned. With the glue line perpendicular consisting of six "stacked" pieces, I could be cutting only one of the glued pieces. If the bond is weak (say between pieces # 3 and 4) then the added pressure of a tool on a single one of the pieces held only by the glued paper might cause it to break loose and fly off. What I was trying to find out is is a paper glued stacked piece capable of the strength required to turn it to a cylinder or not? Other responses to my inquiry have indicated that my problem will not be with the turning, it will be plenty strong enough to turn, but separating the pieces after the turning.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

so if you are turning just the outside edge, why not use hotglue or double sided tape, and bring the tail stock up to hold the pieces more.
I also don't see why you cannot turn them one by one if you have concern for them comeing apart, split turning is for spindle work i know, and is as i said for forming 2 identecal parts with mybe intricate design, it seems as though you are just turning in the round, i think you are making things a little harder for yourself, wood face plate hotglue done and repeat.


----------

